# Fishing the ponds in Empire



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

I have in the past, but not in the last two years.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

brianBFD said:


> I have in the past, but not in the last two years.


Same


----------



## Maddox Bay Guy (May 8, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Same





Smackdaddy53 said:


> Same





Smackdaddy53 said:


> Same


I have recently got a fishing camp at Empire, and am trying to learn the area. My interest is in Redfish. Did you do well with them?


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Maddox Bay Guy said:


> I have recently got a fishing camp at Empire, and am trying to learn the area. My interest is in Redfish. Did you do well with them?


I've always been able to catch redfish in that area. The biggest issue you'll have is deciding where you want to fish, there's just so much marsh. I've spent most of my time fishing south of Empire though, Yellow Cotton and Hospital Bay.


----------



## Maddox Bay Guy (May 8, 2020)

brianBFD said:


> I've always been able to catch redfish in that area. The biggest issue you'll have is deciding where you want to fish, there's just so much marsh. I've spent most of my time fishing south of Empire though, Yellow Cotton and Hospital Bay.


Many years ago, in the wintertime, I caught specks in Hospital Bay. 12 inchers, one after the other. It was hard to get them in before a pelican ate them. My friend said" let's go catch something that fights". Didn't catch many reds that day, but have been after them ever since.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

These are the places I've been able to readily catch redfish. There are a LOT of canals, ditches and ponds in these areas. Some of which we used kayaks to get into. I don't know if the boat ramp is still there at the pump station or not. When we went down there a few years ago it was $10 to launch boat or kayak.


----------

